# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  2012 Emerging Destinations for Tripadvisor

## julia90

*2012 Emerging Destinations for Tripadvisor*

Here are listed only the europeans one

Those listed are gaining more and more interest on travellers;
the list is based on travel rewiew on tripadvisor for those destinations, and clicks on the page for those destinations
The queens of the list are European North-Eastern Capitals; but people also like to trvale on sea destinations

1 *TALLIN
*Estonia's Capital.. this is not surprising: in 2011 it was European Capital of Culture



2 *RIGA
*


3 *VILNIUS
*In its Unesco world heritage historic centre there are many baroque structures



4 *MOSCOW
*Famous for its Red Square; many people took the occasion to visit all of this North-Eastern European Capitals when Tallin was the european Capital of Culture in 2011



5 *ZURICH
*


6 *CHANIA
*Crete, with it's north.western city it's first for the sea destinations whishes for 2012..
It has a Venetian historic centre.



7 *BORDEAUX
*Famous it's its wine: Bordeaux



8 *SAN SEBASTIAN
*Sea plus active nightlife; in Northern Spain

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Zurich way too expensive, even for most Swiss. Tallin, Riga and Vilnius can be done on a seven-day trip together, Bordeaux is indeed great (close by is the Arcachon Bassin and the Dune du Pila, highest sand dune in Europe, only if you are fit...). Moscow for its achitecture and the Hermitage museum. San Sebastian to stay away from the tourist hordes squatting the Mediterranea. Great suggestions. 
I am myself heading to Wroclaw next week and plan to visit the surroundings of Berlin and western Poland this summer, thanks to the crisis... Who's going where?

----------


## PaschalisB

> Moscow for its achitecture and the Hermitage museum.


The Hermitage Museum isn't located in Moscow, but in St. Petersburg. 

I haven't been in the baltic capitals, but all my friends who have told me they are overrated and have nothing special.

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Indeed, the Hermitage is in Saint Petersburg, which has a more European flair than Moscow. As for the Baltic countries having nothing special, like a Disneyland or the biggest shopping mall in Europe, that should not stop people who travel for the sake of discovering another country.

----------


## julia90

others added on Tripadvisor

*LAGOS*, Algarve, Portugal
Lagos is one of the most visited cities in the Algarve and Portugal, due to its variety of tourist-friendly beaches, bars, restaurants, and hotels, renowned for its vibrant summer nightlife and parties. Yet, Lagos is also a historic centre of the Portuguese Age of Discovery, frequent home of Henry the Navigator, historical shipyard and, at one time, centre of the European slave trade.


*

BUCHAREST*, Romania
It is the capital municipality, cultural, industrial, and financial centre of Romania. It is the largest city in Romania, located in the southeast of the country, and lies on the banks of the Dâmbovița River.
 Its eclectic architecture is a mix of historical (neo-classical), interbellum (Bauhaus and Art Deco), Communist-era and modern. In the period between the two World Wars, the city's elegant architecture and the sophistication of its elite earned Bucharest the nickname of "Little Paris" (_Micul Paris).[6] Although many buildings and districts in the historic centre were damaged or destroyed by war, earthquakes, and Nicolae Ceaușescu's program of systematization, many survived. In recent years, the city has been experiencing an economic and cultural boom.
_Economically, Bucharest is the most prosperous city in Romania[11] and is one of the main industrial centres and transportation hubs of Eastern Europe.
*.*


*INNSBRUCK*, Tyrol, Austria
It is the capital city of the federal state of Tyrol in western Austria. It is located in the Inn Valley at the junction with the Wipptal (Sill River), which provides access to the Brenner Pass, some 30 km (18.6 mi) south of Innsbruck. Located in the broad valley between high mountains, the Nordkette (Hafelekar, 2,334 metres or 7,657 feet in the north, Patscherkofel (2,246 m or 7,369 ft) and Serles (2,718 m or 8,917 ft) in the south. It is an internationally renowned winter sports centre, and hosted the 1964 and 1976 Winter Olympics as well as the 1984 and 1988 Winter Paralympics. Innsbruck hosted the first Winter Youth Olympics in 2012. The word _bruck comes from the German word Brücke meaning "bridge" which leads to "the bridge over the Inn"._



*STOCKHOLM*, Sweden
It is the capital and the largest city of Sweden and constitutes the most populated urban area in Scandinavia.[4][5] Stockholm is the most populous city in Sweden. As of 2010, the Stockholm metropolitan area is home to approximately 22% of Sweden's population.
Founded no later than circa 1250, possibly as early as 1187, Stockholm has long been one of Sweden's cultural, media, political, and economiccentres. Its strategic location on 14 islands on the south-central east coast of Sweden at the mouth of Lake Mälaren, by the Stockholm archipelago, has been historically important. Stockholm has been nominated by GaWC as a global city, with a ranking of Alpha-.
Stockholm is known for its beauty, its buildings and architecture, its abundant clean and open water, and its many parks.[8] It is sometimes referred to as _Venice of the North.
_Stockholm is the site of the national Swedish government, the Riksdag (parliament), and the official residence of the Swedish monarch as well as the prime minister. Since 1980, the monarch has resided at Drottningholm Palace outside of Stockholm and uses the Royal Palace of Stockholmas his workplace and official residence.


*
CANNES*, Cote D'Azur, France
It is one of the best-known cities of the French Riviera, a busy tourist destination and host of the annual Cannes Film Festival.
The city is also famous for its various luxury shops, restaurants, and hotels



*TURIN*, Piedmont, Italy
It is a city and major business and cultural centre innorthern Italy, capital of the Piedmont region, located mainly on the left bank of the Po River and surrounded by the Alpine arch.
The Turinmetropolitan area is estimated by the OECD to have a population of 2.2 million.
The city has a rich culture and history, and is known for its numerous art galleries, restaurants, churches, palaces, opera houses, piazzas, parks, gardens, theatres, libraries, museums and other venues. Turin is well known for its baroque, rococo, neo-classical, and Art Nouveau architecture. Much of the city's public squares, castles, gardens and elegant _palazzi such as Palazzo Madama, were built by Sicilian architect Filippo Juvarra, who modelled these buildings on the Baroque and classical style of Versailles.[3] Examples of these French-themed edifices include the Royal Palace of Turin, the Palazzina di caccia of Stupinigi and the Basilica di Superga.
_Turin is sometimes called the "cradle of Italian liberty", due to its having been the birthplace and home of notable politicians and people who contributed to the _Risorgimento, such as Cavour.[4] The city currently hosts some of Italy's best universities, colleges, academies, lycea and gymnasia, such as the six-century-old University of Turin and the Turin Polytechnic. Prestigious and important museums, such as the Museo Egizio[5] and the Mole Antonelliana are also found in the city.
_The city used to be a major European political centre, being Italy's first capital city in 1861 and being home to the House of Savoy, Italy's royal family.[7] Even though much of its political significance and importance had been lost by World War II, it became a major European crossroad for industry, commerce and trade, and currently is one of Italy's main industrial centres, being part of the famous "_industrial triangle", along with Milanand Genoa. Turin is ranked third in Italy, after Rome and Milan, for economic strength.
_Turin is also home to much of the Italianautomotive industry.
Turin is well known as the home of the Shroud of Turin, the football teams Juventus F.C. and Torino F.C., the headquarters of automobile manufacturers FIAT, Lancia and Alfa Romeo, and as host of the 2006 Winter Olympics.
It is often referred to as "the Capital of the Alps". Turin is also known as "the Automobile Capital of Italy" or the _Detroit of Italy; in Italy it is also called "[La] capitale Sabauda"._

----------

